# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Crazy ad space taking up most of the page

## Davo

I'm guessing you folks don't see the website as I now see it:



Not much content per page anymore.

----------


## Davo

And just as annoying as all the space being taken up is the constant page movement up and down as different size ad boxes are sourced in, causing the actual content to move up and down before I can click on it.

----------


## Davo

Now it's worse:

----------


## Davo

...and now the crazy ads are redirecting me off of your site (without clicking) to http://www.clickflv.com/flv/us/index...0-b0e4d157bba6

----------


## GOC

This will solve your woes -> https://adblockplus.org/

----------


## Davo

Thanks, I installed it, but it's not really helping (I have flash off by default). This only started today, I think:

----------


## GOC

That's weird, I also see your using Chrome which is the same as my browser.

----------


## Davo

Just my luck, I guess.  :Smile:

----------


## ssayer

OR you have a virus or trojan on your computer...

----------


## Davo

Actually, that could be. I saw that someone installed some games on my computer, and I see some OfferWizard crap highlighting text on webpages now.

Grrrrrr.... thanks.

----------


## Davo

Mmmmm, better!

----------


## GOC

Spybot S&D is a great Malware/Spyware cleaner; http://www.safer-networking.org/

Works great, not sure what I'd do without it.

----------


## curious aardvark

first off uninstall chrome. Seriously chrome is really bad for your computer's health.
All the systems with really nasty infections I've seen recently have been infected through chrome 'apps'. And they run even when chrome is not being used.
At the moment there are a shitload of viruses targeting chrome because it's more of a pirate operating system than an actual browser. 
Second install firefox. 
It's the only browser that doesn't have an agenda. 

And use malwarebytes as well as spybot. 
They'll find different things - but usually between them they'll clear most crap. 
Throw in avg free and you've got a decent system. 

But most importantly: remove chrome.

----------


## Feign

Chrome isn't really that bad...  But Chrome _Apps_?  No way, man.  Not even once.

----------


## Eddie

Guys this shouldn't be happening
I added some google ads but not these.  I'm looking into it.
Eddie

----------


## Eddie

We have adsense on the site but not Offerwizard, so I'm confused as to why you are seeing these.

Eddie

----------


## ssayer

Eddie: It's not the site, it's what was installed on his comptuer...

----------


## Davo

That is correct. My error. My apologies.

----------

